# Discus Dutch tank...



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

OH
MY
GOD

did you do that?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Its beautiful! This tank was accomplished by Shay Fertig..


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

dream tank on first post! Fantastic tank. Do you have a link that talks about the tank?


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

i tried the red plant on the top far left and it has failed miserably... 0 growth in 3 weeks, while almost everything else is growing some


----------



## mopar_1974 (Oct 22, 2010)

I would love to know what plants you have in there. especially the top right purplish one...


----------



## emmanueln (Oct 5, 2010)

on of the best aquascape i have seen


----------



## mrchach (Sep 8, 2010)

mopar_1974 said:


> I would love to know what plants you have in there. especially the top right purplish one...


 
my guess is
Limnophila Armoatica

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plant-submissions/26213-limnophila-aromatica.html


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

That tank is awesome. So much so that I was looking on the net for it and found this....

http://www.blueaquarium.org/2009/02/first-posted-planted-tank-by-shay-fertig/

Seems it would tell what the plant was and how he set it up....

Hope it helps.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

This tank is amazing, however he does say that he keeps the water at 25.5c which is too cold for discus.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

78* is not bad. I keep Wild caught Altums in 77* and in Liquid rock water, and Im sure these Discus are not wild caught and tank raised so they can handle more than you would think. Sure, maybe if you wanted to breed maybe, but for a dense planted tank, they are doing quite well I would say


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Solid said:


> This tank is amazing, however he does say that he keeps the water at 25.5c which is too cold for discus.


 
higher temps are for growing discus out not necessarily for keeping them.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> higher temps are for growing discus out not necessarily for keeping them.


Not true. At higher temps the discus are less susceptible to getting diseases. Also, from first hand experience I can tell you that discus are far more active in the higher temps 82-86F


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

i agree w rickztahone at the lower temp thats when discus do not do well... they may swim around ok and seem fine but that does not mean they are doing well... more sinister problems are developing. immune system becomes weaker and lets the discus be suseptable to whatever may be living within them, give the parasite or disease an opportune moment then bam the discus is sick...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

82F is a good compromise and where I have bred and kept them for years, the Cards would suffer much more IME/IMO at cooler temps.

Still, nice dutch style, fish look too crowded for such a tank display however, okay for the cards, bad for the discus.

They should have more room.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> Still, nice dutch style, fish look too crowded for such a tank display however, okay for the cards, bad for the discus.
> 
> They should have more room.
> 
> ...


Agreed, my discuss seemed miserable when my tank was heavily planted. I actually think discus look best in the standard bare tank setup.

Great looking tank though. The dutch style is so underrated. I'm guessing nature/iwagumi is so popular because it's actually much easier once you find the right pieces of driftwood. 

Aside from the high temp of discus tanks, I think the main difficulties arise because discus eat so damn much and the food inevitably gets lodged in between stem plant leaves. I actually read an article about a big high tech discus tank on APC the other day and the author was saying he only feeds his discus once a week because of algae problems!!!!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

mopar_1974 said:


> I would love to know what plants you have in there. especially the top right purplish one...


Here this link has more links and the plant layout

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=3&id=67

As the other member noted, the top right purple plant is limophilia aromatica.


----------



## shayf (Oct 1, 2008)

...Just stumbled upon...
:icon_redf:icon_redf:icon_redf 

Thank you for your compliments!

This was my 2007 setup (alredy changed twice since then).


The discus did great in there and even laid eggs from time to time (which hatched a few times), 
BUT,
as a former Discus breeder, I must say, there is no comparison for the behavior and appearance of a Dicus raised in a bare bottom, high temperature (30C), highly aerated, low light tank!!!

From my experience, the most disturbing and stressful things for the Discus in this setup, was the intensive light, CO2 concentrations and the constant care and trimming of the plants (which involved, almost, a daily insertion of hands into the aquarium).

If Discus is your main interest, and growing them to a "show room" state is your goal, I certainly don't recomend this setup!!!

If you have a fetish for a planted Discus tank, I recommend introducing grownup fishes (at least 12-15 cm), as the ability to constantly feed the young ones is very limited and their endurance for this extreme conditions are lower.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

lol this is my main inspiration to my sixty five, idk if I can do dutch with discus though?


----------

